# New Years Eve Fare



## karlat (Nov 7, 2001)

My dilemma is always what to make for New Years Eve. I'm a sucker for rumaki so it is always on the list but, is there a dipping sauce I can make that would be perfect with it!!?? I've got some smaller 31-40 count shrimp that I'll simply cook for peel and eat. But I've got some 16-20 count I need an idea for. I was thinking a communal bowl of pasta or rice with these. I want hearty things that can be shared but are considered hor'dourves. I was thinking a cheese fondue but do I need to go out and BUY a fondue pot or does someone have an idea about this. I also wanted a salad that could be shared. I've got some great serving platters/bowls that would look great with something fantastic in them. I love seafood but in the middle of Missouri fresh is simply not going to be possible for any exotic things. I've got a salmon filet in the freezer, what to do with it?  

Thanks, Karla




Eat well no matter where you are!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

You are not alone karla,

When i read your post I am not quite sure if you are doing a cocktail party or a grazing buffet?

For the fondue you do not have to use a "fondue"pot. May I suggest preparing your fondue in a double boiler?This way you need not worry about scorching your cheese. perhaps for the 16/20 shrimp do a spicy satay and grill them (or broil) Wrap the skewers in foil as to not burn them (remove foil before serving )
maybe give one of yout platters an asian look and stick the sate in a pineapple and make a pineapple,macadamia dip.
or how about a creole bbq shrimp served with sauteed grit cakes and hot sauce..for the salmon you can do 100 things.make a horseradish,dill cream and pipe into endive petals and top with some flaked salmon...or make some crepes and whip some cream cheese with chives and flake in some salmon,spread on the crepes,roll like a jelly roll,pop em in the fridge. cut them and tooth pick them, Make a festive salad bowl..raddichio,baby arugula,mizuna ETC..perhaps a champange-lavender honey vinaigrette to put your friends in the mood.

what type of "rumaki" are you making? Scallop and bacon? I don't think you really need a dipping sauce, But..throw a curve into the basic preparation,maybe roll the scallops in sesame seeds and cilantro, Or wrap them in roast red pepper and procuitto ham.

just a couple of ideas
above all...enjoy your friends
cc


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I have acquired several fondue pots at thrift stores that are in MINT condition, and I haven't spent more than say,$5.00. I even found these really cool fondue plates from the 1960s' that are also used on a regular basis. I had fondue Christmas Eve. But would I run out and buy a fondue pot? No. My favorite pot for fondue in a Le Creuset 1 Qt. saucepan. They don't scorch as readily as some fondue pots. I still get a good brown layer on the bottom, and the inside coating is easy to clean. I use a little stove that burns Sterno, but a fondue base works well with my Le Creuset.
For your large shrimp- how about foil wrapped?
Little triangles of foil with the shrimp, maybe a little fresh ginger, garlic and scallion, soy, rice vinegar and maybe half a mushroom. They bake in the foil, and opened when you eat them. If you do it right, you get the little "puff" of steam when you crack it open. Yum!


----------



## karlat (Nov 7, 2001)

Some really great ideas! I love the flaked salmon on the endive! It's more a grazing buffet that I am going for. But I want little bites of things so they can keep coming back for more as the night goes on. I'd like to add things as the night progresses. K-


----------



## karlat (Nov 7, 2001)

I was thinking about simplicity and was wondering if I roasted the salmon filet whole and then chilled what kind of cold sauce to serve with? Dill is fine but what about something really exotic. I have things like: red curry paste, ginger, plain yogurt, some fresh herbs....

Also I'm making croutons to go with the salad. Any ideas about variations on the vinegrette? I have a great red zinfandel vinegar.

Froccacia is also on the list. Any ideas for a dipping oil combination? 

I really enjoy this web site and have never found so much intelligent help for my novice culinary skills!!

Eat well no matter where you are!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

karlaT,

For the foccacia, just heat a little olive oil in a small pan and add a few of your favorite herbs, garlic, shallots, salt and pepper, everything to taste. This will infuse the oil and it is always a hit.

Since it seems you are into sauces, why don't you browse here and I'm sure you'll find something to inspire you: dipping sauces


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

For the salmon, I am always a sucker for sesame oil-ginger-garlic, splashed out of a cruet rather than thickened.
The foccacia would do well with some pesto. To make the pesto a little 'funky' make it with some variation on the herb components. I like a spinach pesto bound with walnuts... or red pepper coulis... Hummus is always a good standard and its a bit filling. 
Serve the hummus along side of marinated vegetables. Steep some carrot sticks, radishes, scallions and/or green beans in a red wine vinegar & oregano bath for a few hours prior to serving. 
As for the salad vinaigrette, nothing like a grainy mustard dressing, slightly tanic, slightly sweet. You can also amp-up the croutons by making them a bit larger and making cheese-topped crositini. How about an herb-rolled goat cheese crouton? Cape chef suggested sesame seeded rumaki... you can do the same with the goat cheese. Toast the seeds to beige prior to rolling to bring out the flavor.


----------



## ruth (Oct 16, 2001)

b-b-q duck confit? confit your duck pull it make some kick as bbq sauce or not mix them together add some stuff it you like scallions.....place in purses or mini buchees yumm
on the foccacia place the hummus and cut into little finger sandwiches.also try home made pizza but instead of regular dough you can buy bread machine mix,mix it buy hand follow directions on package them place in a fluted glass quiche pan let set to rise and bake. then remove brush with oil top and bake with your choice of toppings. also after the bread is baked you can cut it like a pie and serve it as bread. it is wonderful. how about some cooked pork tenderloin place it sliced on a platter with chopped bacon sliced red onion cheese grated,chopped egg,on another platter you have bread for little sandwiches,also on the tray you can have wine glasses with mustard mayo or an aioli if you wish .


----------

